# Sindh Medical Colleges Admission Test (MCAT)



## Anony

There is hardly any post entirely dedicated to Sindh MCAT AND constantly updated. I thought I'd start this thread so we can share our relevant knowledge with the prospective Sindh medical colleges' students. And I will start with the sharing. It would be pretty awesome for myself and other students if you all would please share whatever you know about the medical colleges in Sindh.

- - - Updated - - -

There are MANY posts in this website where you will find colleges recognized by both PMDC and WHO as well as in their respective sites, so I will not repeat them here. All the colleges in Karachi, where I will apply, conduct an entry test. So do the ones in other parts of Sindh.

The private institutions conduct their own tests like AKU, Ziauddin, Bahria, JMDC, Baqai, Sir Syed and Liaquat (private) each with a different test pattern but pretty much the same syllabi ie Sindh board syllabus for intermediate and/or A Level syllabus. The test dates range from April (mostly it's AKU) all the way to Sept/Oct for these colleges. The admission process includes interviews too. Apart from AKU, the tests are relatively easy and if you have the financial means you should apply. 

The public medical colleges conduct an entry test too, through NTS, and is conducted on the same one day. They are far cheaper than the private colleges, especially if you get admission on merit. Again, the entry test will ONLY form questions from Sindh Board textbooks of Bio, Phy, Chem and vocabulary from the English ones.

The test (Sindh MCAT), that is conducted on the first or second Sunday of October for Sindh Medical Colleges, is for admitting students to DMC, SMC, Liaquat University of Medical and Health Sciences in Jamshoro, Shaheed Mohtarma Benazir Bhutto Medical University in Larkana, Peoples Medical College in Shaheed Benazirabad with students having domicile of Karachi only being admitted to DMC, SMC or SMBBMU.

The test pattern is:

30 questions Biology
30 questions Chemistry
30 questions Physics
10 questions English.

There's also Karachi Medical and Dental College where ONLY students with Domicile of Karachi can apply. They conduct their entry test after the above mentioned test and it is also based only on Sindh Board textbooks. I do NOT know the test pattern and would really appreciate it if someone replies and shares them here.

- - - Updated - - -

You can download .pdf files of Students' Inn's books of MCAT for Physics and Chemistry from here > Hunain Ahmed | Browse Tags | VLearn You will find loads of tags, click on "Students Inn Notes".
You have to register at the site to download. They are helpful for practicing MCQs.

There are five different files, 2 of Chemistry and 3 of Physics.


----------



## hudanasir

Finallyyy a thread only for sindh mcat-ers. 
btw what are the documents required by these unis at the time of registration, admission and when I go for the test?? Also the link you've provided is quite helpful. Where will I find notes for BIOLOGY and ENGLISH ?? I coundnt buy inter textbooks for some reasons and now Im regretting it coz Im not in Pak atm. So ryt now Im dependant on notes only. I will go back in August. Which books do u think should I buy then FSC or sindh board ??


----------



## hudanasir

mynoteslibrary
^ thats all i found for biology.


----------



## Anony

The documents required depends on the college you are applying at but you can visit Dow University's website and/or Karachi Medical and Dental College's site. There is a complete list of the documents you will require which are mostly your marksheets/certificates/results/equivalence of O Level/Matric AND A Levels/Inter etc, your CNIC, Sindh Domicile, Permanent Residence Certificate, Fathers CNIC etc. Please check out the sites of your desired colleges.
I searched a lot but I couldn't find much for Biology and English BUT you could just get Sindh board textbooks for Biology and learn text from there. No need to buy federal board books. You should buy MCQs books like 'Faridi's MCET' or 'DOW GRADS MCAT BOOK'. They have quite a lot of questions for practice for all the four subjects.
Entrance tests are starting from August for Baqai Medical College and others so start studying!
You really should get someone from Pakistan to send sindh textbooks to you. That's where the questions are formed from. If you can't then I will ask someone and let you know if you should buy Federal or FSC.

Huda, in the meantime please buy one of the books I mentioned. Practice questions from them, and learn ten to twenty new words daily for English vocabulary 

- - - Updated - - -



hudanasir said:


> mynoteslibrary
> ^ thats all i found for biology.


That is perfect. Use them for your prep


----------



## hudanasir

Whats a permanent residence certificate..?? Will it make any difference if both me and my father have an overseas NIC? Also do they ask for father's domicile too? 

My brother is still in Karachi. I'll ask him to buy the books you've mentioned. Thanks alot.
And do you think I should buy chemistry and physics textbooks too or revising from my A level books and practicing MCQs will be enough?


----------



## Anony

I am not quite sure myself, I will tell you when I get my own made 
Since you are overseas, there will be slightly different criteria and required documents you will need to be eligible. I would suggest contacting the universities you want to apply to and ask them complete info about overseas applications. You really should do that, the sooner the better. Like really soon.
No one but the universities and overseas students can help you out much. I am also a pre-med student applying this year.

Yes, you should! BUT no need to ignore your A levels text, they are helpful too. Use them for concepts, I do too 
Practicing is key, it IS a good idea.


----------



## hudanasir

I want to apply as a local student, that is why i appeared for Pakistan studies and Islamiyat in O levels this year. Anyways, I have contacted them regarding the documents required. Problem is only a few universities respond to e-mails  
Btw which universities are you applying?


----------



## Anony

_it is better to contact them through phone than through e-mail._


----------



## FCBfan

Thanks for starting this thread! but since i am an overseas student, should i be writing these private exams for universities or should i write SAT II. i mean, which would be better to attend:?? also can anyone just type out the syllabi for physics, chemistry and biology for these entrance tests as i have got my own books but they are based on Indian syllabus since i studied from an Indian school. if anyone would type down the name of the chapters/topics for those 3 subjects, i will be really helpful since i can start preparing.
Thanks in advance!

- - - Updated - - -

also which university would be better, bahria university or ziauddin university because i have heard that bahria is really nice and coming up too fast.


----------



## Anony

Since you are an overseas student, you have the option of either giving the local entry test (for which I highly recommend studying the Sindh Board textbooks) OR you can give the SAT II subject exams of Bio, Chem and Physics with a minimum of 550 score in each OR they will just use your equivalency certificate from IBCC with your calculated % instead of the above mentioned tests. Keep in mind that not all the universities here will give you that option, so please contact them and ask them the eligibility criteria and about tests.

I will post them for you here, the topics, but please refer to the Sindh board textbooks for entry test (if you happen to give them) rather than your texts.

And about universities, both are good options! You are the one to decide, really. Like for me I prefer Ziauddin because of it's location and financial assistance facility. Some prefer Bahria for it's location. What you should do is consider the fees, location, hostel facility (if you don't have any relative here) and check if they prefer entry tests, SAT II or just your grades.
The private universities like Ziauddin, Bahria, Baqai, Jinnah, Hamdard, Sir Syed etc do accept overseas students and there aren't any fixed seats for you guys. On the other hand public colleges like Dow Medical College and Sindh Medical College have reserved 4 seats each for overseas. I am not sure what the criteria is but you're supposed to have more than 60-65% in your equivalency certificate from IBCC. As for DIMC it is only for overseas students.

Best of luck 

- - - Updated - - -

BIOLOGY

the biology (has intro, different kinds of biology fields, kingdoms intro etc), biological molecules, enzymes, the cell, variety of life (kingdoms classification and virus details), prokaryotae, protista, fungi, plant kingdom, animal kingdom, bioenergetics, nutrition, gaseous exchange, transport, homeostasis,support and movement, coordination and control, reproduction, growth and development, chromosomes and DNA, cell cycle, variation and gene, biotechnology, evolution, ecosystem, some major ecosystems & man and his environment.

CHEMISTRY

intro to fundamental concepts of chemistry, the three states of matter, atomic structure, chemical bonding, energetics of chemical reactions, chemical equilibrium, solutions and electrolytes, intro to chemical kinetics, the periodic table, hydrogen, s block elements, p block elements, d block elements, intro to organic chemistry, alkanes, alkenes, alkynes, benzene, alkyl halides, alcohols, carboxylic acids, phenols, esters, ketones, aldehydes, ethers, chemistry of life and chemical industries of Pakistan.

PHYSICS

The scope of physics; scalars & vectors; motion; motion in two dimension; torque, angular momentum and equilibrium; gravitation; work , power and energy; wave motion and sound; nature of light; geometrical optics; heat; electrostatics; current electricity; electromagnetism; electrical measuring instruments; electronics; modern physics; atomic spectra; atomic nucleus; nuclear radiation.

- - - Updated - - -

BIOLOGY

the biology (has intro, different kinds of biology fields, kingdoms intro etc), biological molecules, enzymes, the cell, variety of life (kingdoms classification and virus details), prokaryotae, protista, fungi, plant kingdom, animal kingdom, bioenergetics, nutrition, gaseous exchange, transport, homeostasis,support and movement, coordination and control, reproduction, growth and development, chromosomes and DNA, cell cycle, variation and gene, biotechnology, evolution, ecosystem, some major ecosystems & man and his environment.

CHEMISTRY

intro to fundamental concepts of chemistry, the three states of matter, atomic structure, chemical bonding, energetics of chemical reactions, chemical equilibrium, solutions and electrolytes, intro to chemical kinetics, the periodic table, hydrogen, s block elements, p block elements, d block elements, intro to organic chemistry, alkanes, alkenes, alkynes, benzene, alkyl halides, alcohols, carboxylic acids, phenols, esters, ketones, aldehydes, ethers, chemistry of life and chemical industries of Pakistan.

PHYSICS

The scope of physics; scalars & vectors; motion; motion in two dimension; torque, angular momentum and equilibrium; gravitation; work , power and energy; wave motion and sound; nature of light; geometrical optics; heat; electrostatics; current electricity; electromagnetism; electrical measuring instruments; electronics; modern physics; atomic spectra; atomic nucleus; nuclear radiation.


----------



## FCBfan

Thank you so much for your patience to reply! Yes i have already contacted them and had asked them their eligibility criteria and they all say they need equivalence certificate as well as SAT II or their entrance tests. Well, I guess then Ziauddin university would be much better since you are a local student and you will have more knowledge. But does Ziauddin have hostel facilities within the campus? And also is getting into Ziauddin or Bahria or DIMC easy for me because I fear I may not get into any of them since everyone says that admissions for overseas students are tough. Thanks for your help of posting the topics and i will prepare from those. By the way which colleges are you seeking admissions?

- - - Updated - - -

Oh my God! thank you so much for posting the topics of each of the subjects, i will surely prepare from those. thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Anony

Oh don't take my opinion over experts! I was just telling you MY preference, maybe you would like Bahria better :/
I know DIMC has hostel facility, I am not so sure about ziauddin or bahria. i will have to ask around and i will tell you.
No way! I am sure whoever told you does not know what they are talking about. First of all DIMC is only for overseas students, so there's no way you will have difficulty getting admission there provided you have good scores. It is only tough for overseas because they don't know the criteria like of SAT II, like my friend who didn't know and had to give entry test after studying our course in a short span of time, overseas students are also unaware of the syllabus or the books needed for entry tests, or they don't get their equivalency or just don't have the grades.

if you are a good student then don't worry, just prep for the entry tests/sat ii, meet the eligibility criteria, prepare the required documents and pray!

i will apply at the govt. medical colleges ie Dow, Sindh Medical College, KMDC and if possible Ziauddin, Jinnah and Sir Syed


----------



## hudanasir

Ziauddin does not have hostel facilities within campus. The hostels are in North Nazimabad whereas the Uni itself is in Clifton, only departments such as nursing and biomedical engineering are located in North Nazimabad. Moreover I have heard ZU does not provide transport for hostelites. As for Bahria, the girls hostels (not sure about boys) are located at Karsaz (Naval housing scheme) and the medical and dental departments are located in Defence.

Hope that helps.


----------



## FCBfan

Thanks yet again! Well, i guess Ziauddin will be better. Thanks to you that I came to know that overseas don't have much difficulties, makes me feel better. But i guess AKU is really harsh since in spite of passing out with 95% in 12th and meeting their conditions for SAT I, they say I have been rejected:?, I don't understand that though! Maybe 95% wasn't good enough for them or they don't care for 12th marks.... 
Well if I have any other questions, i will surely ask you, hope that won't bother you and hopefully you too get admission!

- - - Updated - - -

@ hudanasir: Thank you , your information will be a great help to me. Well, is Clifton and North Nazimabad far away from each other? Also what about the distance between Karsaz and Defence?


----------



## Anony

Really? Did you give their entry test? That's weird, if you meet the criteria you shouldn't have been rejected by aku. Did you apply late then?
Karsaz is nearer to Defence than North Nazimabad and Clifton is basically adjacent to Defence. Check out Google Map xD


----------



## FCBfan

Thanks for your information!
Nope i never applied late, i had applied on 5th of April and given SAT I in June as per the collegeboard schedule and scored 1800 that exactly meets their eligibility but AKU sent us an email by the end of June saying that my application has been rejected and i can get admission next year. i thought it could be due to my age or something since i am 16 years old but i read on PMDC that there are no age limits. i don't understand why they did that. That's the reason i am worried if i would get admission any where in Pak.


----------



## Anony

You should have asked them the reason!
also Ziauddin admissions have started, forms will be available from 22nd July. Last date for submission is 17th August


----------



## FCBfan

Thanks! When do MBBS classes actually start in Pak? will they start by October?


----------



## hudanasir

They usually start by the end of November or by the beginning of December.


----------



## FCBfan

@hudanasir, thanks!


----------



## Mahrukh99

Thank you for the information.
Where should one go for aptitude test preparation in Karachi?


----------



## decent gurl

Thank u for posting this thread...i am preparing for mcat at home. For that i bought dogar publishers mcat mcq book also i hot student inn books from my friend and i also have barron's mcat book for concepts.. These books are enough right? Or should i get more for practice? I will apply for govt as well as private colleges.. And i am freaking out now :/ cuz i just started studying after getting over with my practicals...


----------



## Anony

Mahrukh99 said:


> Thank you for the information.
> Where should one go for aptitude test preparation in Karachi?


It depends where in Karachi you are able to go to. There's Doctors' Inn, Students' Inn, Students' Corner, Anees Hussain, Time Collegiate etc
Wherever you go don't forget to study at home and PRACTICE MCQs! 

- - - Updated - - -



decent gurl said:


> Thank u for posting this thread...i am preparing for mcat at home. For that i bought dogar publishers mcat mcq book also i hot student inn books from my friend and i also have barron's mcat book for concepts.. These books are enough right? Or should i get more for practice?


The books you have bought are enough, I guess, but I am not sure if Barron's MCAT is alright. Isn't that book for the US MCAT? IF you want, buy Faridi Publishers MCET book. It is a good book for practice.

Since you are not joining any institute I would recommend consulting someone who has actually given the test so they can guide you a bit. Practice everyday, especially solving numericals without calculator


----------



## decent gurl

yeah .. barron's mcat is for the us mcat but my bio teacher recommended it to me.. he said its good for building concepts and all.. and yeah i do practice numerical thanxx


----------



## Mahrukh99

Yeah i have heard of doctors inn and anees hussain and excel.
but i want to get excellent preparation as I am willing to give test in Agha Khan Medical College as well.
Where can we get the BEST preparation for MCAT?


----------



## Anony

Honestly it depends on you. Every centre will boast of its previous students that have been admitted to various unis BUT it is the students' hardwork. Dow has students from Anees, Doctors Inn, Time, Dow grads, students corner etc so just take their demo classes and see which one you like, how often they take tests etc
Aga Khan admission test was on 30th june...


----------



## Acer

Hey,I have a big confusion..this may sound like a really dumb question but since I am outside Pakistan I don't know whether Dow Medical College's test is the same thing as the provincial SINDH MCAT? Like to get into DMC do I have to write the SINDH MCAT or are these 2 different things? :?

Also can anyone please tell me when is the registration opening for this test and from where and how can I register for it?

Any idea on which date this test is being held this year? 

Does anyone know the official website for information of SINDH MCAT? :S


----------



## Anony

Do not feel stupid! I didn't know that either xD
Actually the test conducted for DMC, SMC, and other medical colleges as i have already stated earlier in the first post is conducted on the same day. And thus that is called as the Sindh MCAT, not many call it that. Just entry test 
Yes for DMC you have to write the test but if you are overseas then your equivalency from IBCC is enough. Some have to give SAT II so you will have to ask them via telephone as very little info is there on their site. The registration starts after inter board of Karachi results, which is either august or sept. so there's time. Date for test has not been announced but it is usually in oct
There isnt any site, sorry just google whatever you can find.


----------



## Acer

Anony said:


> Do not feel stupid! I didn't know that either xD
> Actually the test conducted for DMC, SMC, and other medical colleges as i have already stated earlier in the first post is conducted on the same day. And thus that is called as the Sindh MCAT, not many call it that. Just entry test
> Yes for DMC you have to write the test but if you are overseas then your equivalency from IBCC is enough. Some have to give SAT II so you will have to ask them via telephone as very little info is there on their site. The registration starts after inter board of Karachi results, which is either august or sept. so there's time. Date for test has not been announced but it is usually in oct
> There isnt any site, sorry just google whatever you can find.


Okay this explains  Thanks alot! 
But whenever you get to know more information about it, like when the dates for registration and test are officially announced please update us over here 
and I have already given SAT 2's for the international seat option.


----------



## Mahrukh99

I know that the test was on 30 June, and I m not giving the test this year. I have just given the First year exams. Next year InshaAllah, I shall give the test of Agha Khan.
And thanks for the info.

- - - Updated - - -

The test date for this year is 6th October


----------



## Anony

*Admission Criteria and Required Documents for DUHS *

I found this pdf document with eligibility criteria for overseas students in DMC. You are in luck 
I will attach it here and paste the relevant info from the pdf just in case you can't access it. The document is from duhs.edu.pk and was uploaded on their site last September for the latest batch to be admitted.

<from the pdf>

ADMISSIONS 
IN 
FIRST YEAR MBBS AND BDS 
AT Dow Medical College (DMC) & 
Dr. Ishrat-ul-Ebad Khan Institute of Oral Health Sciences (DIKIOHS) 
(Session 2012) 

...
*
ELIGIBILITY CRITERIA For UEDP - Foreign Naionals AND UEDP Overseas*

? Matriculation, ?O? Level / equivalent examination from outside Pakistan. 

? Intermediate, ?A? Level / equivalent examination from outside Pakistan. 

? The candidate must have passed biology, chemistry and physics / maths or any 
other science subject in A Level / equivalent examination. 

? As per PM&DC rules candidates shall have to produce valid TOEFL / IELTS 
Certificate with a minimum score of 
500 / 5.5 respectively, (if applicable.) 
? IBCC equivalence certificate with minimum 60% marks OR SAT II min score 550 
each in biology, chemistry and any other science subject. 

? Proof of being overseas Pakistani, or foreign National. 

? CNIC from NADRA issued as overseas Pakistani to candidate?s father. 

Ineligible candidates will not be issued admit card for the entry test and the 
payorder submitted will not be refunded. 


*
DOCUMENTS To be submitted for Category of UEDP Overseas and foreign Nationals at DMC & DIKIOHS* 

Following documents must be submitted attached in ordinary office file. 

1) Birth Certificate 

2) Blue and Pink Colour application forms 

3) Matric / ?O? Level / Equivalent examination Certificate (from outside Pakistan). 

4) Matric / ?O? Level / Equivalent Examination mark sheet or transcript. 

5) O Level / IBCC equivalence certificate. 

6) Inter Science / ?A? Level / Equivalent examination transcript. (from outside Pakistan). 

The candidate must have passed biology, chemistry and physics / maths in A Level / equivalence 
examination. 

7) Certificate / diploma of ?A? Level / equivalent / Inter Science. 

8) SAT II min score 550 in biology, chemistry and physics / maths. OR IBCC equivalence certificate with 
(minimum 60% marks). 

9) Father?s CNIC from NADRA issued as overseas Pakistani. 

10) Proof of being overseas Pakistani. 

11) Six recent passport size photographs with the name, 3 attested from front & 3 from back. 

NOTE: 
? After verification of documents and allocation of seat, bank draft of 18,000 US $ (eighteen thousand US 
Dollars) in favour of Dow University of Health Sciences is to be submitted alongwith the original documents 
as fee for first two semesters. alongwith admission fee 600 US dollars. 

For queries please contact on email: [email protected] 
Website: WELCOME TO DOW UNIVERSITY OF HEALTH SCIENCES 

NOTE: 
RECEIPTS OF SUBMITTING ANY PERTINENT DOCUMENT, INCLUDING 
DOMICILE OR CNIC SHALL NOT BE ACCEPTED ONLY THE ATTESTED 
COPIES OF REQUIRED DOCUMENTS WILL BE ACCEPTED WITH THE FORM


----------



## Mahrukh99

Are u in Medical College? If yes, can u tell me the questions asked in the aptitude test?


----------



## Anony

Nope, but insha'Allah will apply to medical colleges this year


----------



## Mahrukh99

Did u give the AKU test?


----------



## Acer

Mahrukh which test took place on 30th June? :S
and thanks for letting me know the date but is 6th October confirmed?  Like what's source of this information.

Anony: thanks for the information and the effort you took to get this information!


----------



## Anony

I didn't give the test, you can browse around this forum. There are many who gave it and have posted them here 

And Acer, the test date for DUHS is not confirmed. AKU test was on 30th june. and you're welcome


----------



## Mahrukh99

Did u give the AKU test?

- - - Updated - - -

AKU test was on 30 June.
and my seniors told me that the test of DMC, SMC etc is on 6th June but u should confirm.

- - - Updated - - -

Have u done FSc from Karachi?
Where are you preparing from, for the aptitude test?


----------



## Acer

Alright. Yeah we will get to know the confirmed date as time progresses InshaAllah.

I have done A levels from Dubai and I have got FSc books from which I am preparing. I have heard Dogar's MCAT books have some wrong answers so I am not relying on them..not sure if I should go through them aswell.


----------



## Mahrukh99

ok.
best of luck.


----------



## Anony

Acer said:


> Alright. Yeah we will get to know the confirmed date as time progresses InshaAllah.
> 
> I have done A levels from Dubai and I have got FSc books from which I am preparing. I have heard Dogar's MCAT books have some wrong answers so I am not relying on them..not sure if I should go through them aswell.


Don't prepare for the entry test. Why are you concerned with DMC entry test? :/ Your equivalency certificate OR SAT II scores are enough. You can't give the test anyway. It is only for local students. BUT if you are applying elsewhere too like Ziauddin, Bahria etc then PLEASE contact them and ask them if you need to give entry test at all or you are just wasting your time when you have already given SAT II. What i would do in your place is figure out if TOEFL/IELTS is asked of me or not by contacting relevant colleges through their phones.


----------



## Mahrukh99

Can u please tell me where are u preparing from, for the aptitude test?


----------



## Acer

Mahrukh99 said:


> ok.
> best of luck.


thanks and you too 

- - - Updated - - -



Mahrukh99 said:


> ok.
> best of luck.


thanks and you too 

- - - Updated - - -



Anony said:


> Don't prepare for the entry test. Why are you concerned with DMC entry test? :/ Your equivalency certificate OR SAT II scores are enough. You can't give the test anyway. It is only for local students. BUT if you are applying elsewhere too like Ziauddin, Bahria etc then PLEASE contact them and ask them if you need to give entry test at all or you are just wasting your time when you have already given SAT II. What i would do in your place is figure out if TOEFL/IELTS is asked of me or not by contacting relevant colleges through their phones.


most medical colleges make their merit like this: 10% matric, 40% FSc and 50% Entry test OR SAT II
SAT II is the alternative of entry test for international students but since I'm applying on both seats I am going to give the entry tests aswell.

IELTS/TOEFL is only for students who have been taught FSc equivalent in languages other than English which isnt my case so i dont need to give that  Thanks for your concern anyway.


----------



## Anony

Yeah but won't hurt to ask xD
I really would like to know how you will apply as a local student since you have given your A Levels abroad. I didn't know you could. Would help out my friends, thanks.
That was obvious but this is Pakistan, you can never know what they will ask of you, be it TOEFL or MCAT :-D


----------



## Mahrukh99

From where have u prepared for the aptitude test?


----------



## Acer

Anony said:


> Yeah but won't hurt to ask xD
> I really would like to know how you will apply as a local student since you have given your A Levels abroad. I didn't know you could. Would help out my friends, thanks.
> That was obvious but this is Pakistan, you can never know what they will ask of you, be it TOEFL or MCAT :-D


What do you mean by "yeah but wont hurt to ask"? :S 

Well, in punjab you can apply on both seats..and that's where i am applying..but i cant give punjab's provincial test so I am doing Sindh's..A univeristy in Islamabad told me to do so.


----------



## Anony

I meant about the english tests and admission procedure etc
That's great, all the best with your applications and tests


----------



## Acer

Anony said:


> I meant about the english tests and admission procedure etc
> That's great, all the best with your applications and tests


Okay..thanks and same to you


----------



## Awais Ishaq

Anony said:


> Yeah but won't hurt to ask xD
> I really would like to know how you will apply as a local student since you have given your A Levels abroad. I didn't know you could. Would help out my friends, thanks.
> That was obvious but this is Pakistan, you can never know what they will ask of you, be it TOEFL or MCAT :-D


Hi can the people from Punjab give the entrance test of Sindh?


----------



## Anony

If you have the domicile of Punjab you can't give the entry test of GOVERNMENT colleges in Sindh. You can, however, give tests of the private colleges here in Sindh.
For DMC, SMC and KMDC you need domicile of Karachi.
For Shaheed Mohtarma Benzair Bhutto Medical College, Ghulam Muhammad Maher Medical College, Chandka Medical College, LUMHS and its affiliated college Peoples Medical College you need domicile of selected areas of Sindh.(Check their ads for more info)

You can contact the colleges mentioned above and ask if they have reciprocal seats for students from Punjab


----------



## hudanasir

BTW periodic table will be provided for chemistry, Right..??


----------



## Anony

no, they won't.


----------



## Naveeda Mahar

i just wanted to know that from where i should prepare english specially the vocabulary for snonyms and antonyms and if u also kindly tell me about the english syllabus.
secondly, what is the percentage of metric, fsc and entry test in the aggregate calculations of results...


----------



## Anony

Naveeda Mahar said:


> i just wanted to know that from where i should prepare english specially the vocabulary for snonyms and antonyms and if u also kindly tell me about the english syllabus.
> secondly, what is the percentage of metric, fsc and entry test in the aggregate calculations of results...


You could use any of the centre's english books to prepare like Students' Corner's English book for Admission tests or Students' Inn's. What you really need to work on is the grammar rule, what you will have is sentences with grammar errors. These sentences will have around 5 underlines each. The underlines will be A, B, C, D and E with 'E' being 'No Error' and A, B, C and D being possible errors you have to detect. As for synonyms and antonyms, these books have LONG lists of words which you can use to learn/study daily.
The 'syllabus' is:
Vocabulary
Antonyms
Analogy
Sentence Completion
Spotting Errors
Sentence Correction
Critical Reading (Comprehension passage)
Direct/Indirect
Active/Passive
Prepositions
Homonyms


The aggregate used by Govt colleges is:
50% Entry test
40% Intermediate/A level
10% Matric/O Level

While Private colleges include interview into this aggregate.


----------



## robotsyntex

can a student of punjab applay in sindh for mbbs?


----------



## Anony

Only in private universities, i guess. Ask colleges in Punjab if they have reciprocal seats for you to transfer to a college here.


----------



## umerfarooq95

Is there any quota for students with punjab domicile?


----------



## Anony

Yes, there is but it isn't just for punjab. There are collectively very few seats for students from all over pakistan except sindh in the GOVT colleges only. You can apply in private though.

- - - Updated - - -

Contact the colleges for specific info


----------



## Awais Ishaq

umerfarooq95 said:


> Is there any quota for students with punjab domicile?


If u get any info about that do let me know as well


----------



## hudanasir

ziauddin admission forms...are they available at the Clifton campus only? or can I get them from nazimabad campus as well??


----------



## hazel

Hello.. thankyou for this thread. I found it very useful as this is the first proper thread I found for Sindh entry Test. 

insha Allah I am going to appear for this year's Sindh entry test. 
few questions I want to ask, is the test Totally based on text books? as I heard few people saying that topics from federal book are also included in it 

and one more thing, how you all are preparing for the test. Seriously I am so confused that how should I prepare for the test in the best way..


P.S my first post in the forum!~


----------



## Arslanamin

i am a Pre medical student.. I have Overseas employment Quota for MBBS program.. I want to know How many seats are there in Punjab,Sindh..
And The Main thing i want to ask is that "HOW TO APPLY on the basis of this Quota??"
I can't get info from anywhere So i decided to post it here..
I have a screenshot of my form..Read it also please
Hoping for the HELPFUL and POSITIVE reply


----------



## Anony

hudanasir said:


> ziauddin admission forms...are they available at the Clifton campus only? or can I get them from nazimabad campus as well??


according to the ad in the newspaper it looked like you are supposed to get the forms from the clifton campus


----------



## Anony

hazel said:


> is the test Totally based on text books? as I heard few people saying that topics from federal book are also included in it
> 
> and one more thing, how you all are preparing for the test. Seriously I am so confused that how should I prepare for the test in the best way..
> 
> 
> P.S my first post in the forum!~


Yes, the test is almost entirely taken from the sindh board books. But i have heard that around 10 questions from the test are a bit hard and out of the sindh books. I don't know about the federal board book thing but i believe if you have studied well and used the sindh books you are good to go.
If you gave federal or cambridge board exam then you can use their books for understanding, concepts, studying etc

For preparing just read through the text thoroughly more than once and solve mcqs books like Faridi's MCET and/or test prep institutes' books like anees hussain, students corner, students inn, dow grads, doctors inn etc For english i have already mentioned the course.

- - - Updated - - -



Arslanamin said:


> i am a Pre medical student.. I have Overseas employment Quota for MBBS program.. I want to know How many seats are there in Punjab,Sindh..
> And The Main thing i want to ask is that "HOW TO APPLY on the basis of this Quota??"


Arsalan I am sorry for not providing any apparently helpful info but I would suggest contacting the colleges here in Sindh and in punjab via telephone or waiting for the admission forms & prospectus to come out. As for your attached paper it clearly suggests you have an equal chance at admission as the locals which means you can sit the entry test (if you haven't given sat ii). Again, I am just assuming.


----------



## hudanasir

Anony said:


> according to the ad in the newspaper it looked like you are supposed to get the forms from the clifton campus


Yaah I called them to get it confirmed. And got myself registered too today. By the way they have extend their deadline till 23rd August. Their test is on 25th and baqai's is on 31st. I havent studied a single word. Please tell me of any academy that provides crash courses that are worth. I had called Doctors Inn. But they dont provide any sort of crash course.


----------



## Arslanamin

Should i take Sat ii test for this??


----------



## Anony

Huda I can only give you all the ones i know of, but you really should start studying yourself. like a lot. So there's Anees Hussain, Excel, Students Corner, Students Inn, Time Collegiate, MAK's students centre etc. Ask around the locals too, i am not really 'acquainted' with Karachi as of now. All the best


----------



## hudanasir

Anony said:


> Huda I can only give you all the ones i know of, but you really should start studying yourself. like a lot. So there's Anees Hussain, Excel, Students Corner, Students Inn, Time Collegiate, MAK's students centre etc. Ask around the locals too, i am not really 'acquainted' with Karachi as of now. All the best


Thanks alot. Btw ziauddin's test pattern is all O/A levels..right..?? so right now Im just revising from my A levels books. Are you appearing for ZU's test..??


----------



## Anony

I can't tell you for sure as I myself haven't given the test yet. No, I am only going to give tests of govt. colleges apparently.


----------



## hudanasir

Anony said:


> I can't tell you for sure as I myself haven't given the test yet. No, I am only going to give tests of govt. colleges apparently.


So have you done A levels..?? If yes then what is your HSSC percentage..??


----------



## Warda Syed Saleem

*Confusion !,,*

actually i m not in pak and now i m doing 1st year pre medical from federal board.... i got a lot of info regarding the mcat sindh from this thread ,, thanks a lot  but i wanted to ask that as i m studying from federalboard so for giving mcat in sindh do i need to study sindh textbooks ?.. it will really be hard :!:


----------



## Acer

Warda Syed Saleem said:


> actually i m not in pak and now i m doing 1st year pre medical from federal board.... i got a lot of info regarding the mcat sindh from this thread ,, thanks a lot  but i wanted to ask that as i m studying from federalboard so for giving mcat in sindh do i need to study sindh textbooks ?.. it will really be hard :!:


Sindh mcat will be based on sindh textbooks but i guess theres little difference between federal and sindh books..not sure though


----------



## SilverDream

*Troubled/Tensed but Hopeful Student*

Hey.. I'm new here and I just completed first year with 74%.. my marks in science subjects are 75, 71 and 70. I really want to get in to DOW on merit. Do I still have a chance? I mean because If I score really well in 2nd year.. even then the average will be taken and it wont be that good. Please do tell me if I can still get into DOW. Also, where should I study for the entry test? like can someone recommend books please.. Thanks alot


----------



## hudanasir

SilverDream said:


> Hey.. I'm new here and I just completed first year with 74%.. my marks in science subjects are 75, 71 and 70. I really want to get in to DOW on merit. Do I still have a chance? I mean because If I score really well in 2nd year.. even then the average will be taken and it wont be that good. Please do tell me if I can still get into DOW. Also, where should I study for the entry test? like can someone recommend books please.. Thanks alot


hello there..!! My percentage is coming around 80-81% and one of the teachers at my academy says its low for getting into gov colleges. I have to get atleast 68% in MCAT. Now you can approximately calculate your chances of getting into DOW/SMC.


----------



## Acer

Just saw dows entrance test requirements..they want O level and A level certificates of karachi :O -.- its unfair! Now i don't think I am eligible for this test


----------



## SilverDream

hudanasir said:


> hello there..!! My percentage is coming around 80-81% and one of the teachers at my academy says its low for getting into gov colleges. I have to get atleast 68% in MCAT. Now you can approximately calculate your chances of getting into DOW/SMC.



Hey.. thanks for the reply.. is your total percentage 81% or in science subjects?


----------



## Anony

SilverDream said:


> Hey.. I'm new here and I just completed first year with 74%.. my marks in science subjects are 75, 71 and 70. I really want to get in to DOW on merit. Do I still have a chance? I mean because If I score really well in 2nd year.. even then the average will be taken and it wont be that good. Please do tell me if I can still get into DOW.


Are those science marks out of 85 ie only your science theory marks (without practical marks)? If yes, then you do have a chance at Dow, provided you get amazing science marks in second year and 90+ in the entrance test.

- - - Updated - - -



Acer said:


> Just saw dows entrance test requirements..they want O level and A level certificates of karachi :O -.- its unfair! Now i don't think I am eligible for this test


Acer that is the requirement for local students. Since you are an overseas pakistani you will have to give your respective documents, and you will be hopefully eligible too!

- - - Updated - - -

The result for pre-medical students of Karachi Board of Intermediate Exam has been announced. We all can now hope to expect the date for the test and admissions etc to be published in the newspapers and the website of DUHS very soon. 

Rumors are the test might be on 13th of October instead of 6th but nothing is confirmed until the official announcement.

Keep a look out for ads


----------



## Awais Ishaq

Anony said:


> Are those science marks out of 85 ie only your science theory marks (without practical marks)? If yes, then you do have a chance at Dow, provided you get amazing science marks in second year and 90+ in the entrance test.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Acer that is the requirement for local students. Since you are an overseas pakistani you will have to give your respective documents, and you will be hopefully eligible too!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> The result for pre-medical students of Karachi Board of Intermediate Exam has been announced. We all can now hope to expect the date for the test and admissions etc to be published in the newspapers and the website of DUHS very soon.
> 
> Rumors are the test might be on 13th of October instead of 6th but nothing is confirmed until the official announcement.
> 
> Keep a look out for ads


I need some info about Dow...I want to know whether a local Pakistani student can apply in Dow and if yes then what should be the marks in Fsc?


----------



## Acer

Anony: I will confirm again and lets see if i am eligible.

Awais Ishaq: Only students of Karachi with Karachi domicile can apply..


----------



## magix_tal

Can student with Punjab domicile can apply in public medical colleges of Sindh ?


----------



## Acer

magix_tal said:


> Can student with Punjab domicile can apply in public medical colleges of Sindh ?


I dont think so..unfortunately they cant


----------



## magix_tal

- - - Updated - - -



- - - Updated - - -



oho .. thank you anyways =)


----------



## hudanasir

Anony said:


> Are those science marks out of 85 ie only your science theory marks (without practical marks)? If yes, then you do have a chance at Dow, provided you get amazing science marks in second year and 90+ in the entrance test.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Acer that is the requirement for local students. Since you are an overseas pakistani you will have to give your respective documents, and you will be hopefully eligible too!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> The result for pre-medical students of Karachi Board of Intermediate Exam has been announced. We all can now hope to expect the date for the test and admissions etc to be published in the newspapers and the website of DUHS very soon.
> 
> Rumors are the test might be on 13th of October instead of 6th but nothing is confirmed until the official announcement.
> 
> Keep a look out for ads


*


Thats my approximate percentage after Alevel equivalence. And this year merit will be very high as last year DMC closed at 86%. And a girl last year scored 100/100 in the NTS test. So basically A level students will have to work hard *

- - - Updated - - -



Acer said:


> Just saw dows entrance test requirements..they want O level and A level certificates of karachi :O -.- its unfair! Now i don't think I am eligible for this test


Yaah....but theres a girl at my academy whose dad talked to the people at DOW. She says they are ready to take her for the local seat if she clears the entry test. And theres this other girl who also called DOW and they have told her 3 years of education in pakistan is enough. 
I have done one subject of A levels from Pakistan. Lets see if they accept me fr the local seat.


----------



## mishan qadri

*My Introduction and Activities*

Hye!!!
I am mishan qadri .I have just passed my higher secondary exams, now i want to do the bachelor in medicines and surgery.I live in PAKISTAN.
my activities are:
1)to hear songs:cool!:
2)playing games
3)cooking
and other lot more things

but my passion and aim is to be the best doctor of Pakistan:woot:


----------



## hazel

guys, the date is all confirmed now.. its 6th October..


----------



## Anony

*Dow University of Health Sciences Admissions Ad*

This was published in the newspapers today.


----------



## hazel

jsmu forms will be available from 12th of September and duhs forms from 9th of September!

guys, please help me with this that how to register online for NTS.. can anyone please provide me the link of that online registration form? please please help me,, I am not able to find that page, I need the link


----------



## Anony

*Jinnah Sindh Medical University (Sindh Medical College) Admissions.*

This was published in the newspapers today (attached image).

- - - Updated - - -



hazel said:


> jsmu forms will be available from 12th of September and duhs forms from 9th of September!
> 
> guys, please help me with this that how to register online for NTS.. can anyone please provide me the link of that online registration form? please please help me,, I am not able to find that page, I need the link


Hey Hazel, I have been trying to find out too. I will be asking the banks or JSMU themselves this in a few days and i will try to post it here. But if you do get to know don't forget to share


----------



## hazel

anony.. yeah I sure will share..


----------



## Aleezay Naqvi

*Smc*

only that topics of biology will quite enough for preparation..???
:?


----------



## hazel

online forms are now available at duhs website.. 
still confused about NTS registration... :/ when they will give the registrstion forms


----------



## hazel

yay!~
nts forms are available now on their website.. 
and jsmu and duhs online forms are also available now ...


can I ask one silliest question?  
do we have to attach our scanned documents with our online forms of duhs and jsmu?

- - - Updated - - -



Aleezay Naqvi said:


> only that topics of biology will quite enough for preparation..???
> :?



for smc and duhs test we have to go through all the 6 books and English.. sadly we don't have any syllabus like UHS gives


----------



## hudanasir

how was dow smc test? i heard it was hard this year.


----------



## Infinitepotential

It was tricky.


----------



## Naveed Baloch

*Yeah*

Yeah it was soo Hard Specially Phy was just Problems..


----------



## cyahchan

*Admission Information*

sorry for interrupting..but i've been looking for some information for admission.
i want to know when the admission is open and time to apply..and also the required documents to be attached along.
i also would like to know how much is the percentage required to get into the admission and do i have to take any entrance test like MCAT or SAT?
im a foreigner here but i did my premedical here in karachi and the only university i can enter is DMC and SMC..only this two universities been qualified for my country.
right now im just done with my supply papers and waiting for the result coming out on april..
so im looking for the information for the entrance so that i know when i have to come back here again for the admission.


----------



## kraza96

I have recently finished my O levels and received my result.
I want to become an orthodontist. I wanted to know if I should do Intermediate next or A levels? Which is preferred?


----------



## Anony

cyahchan said:


> i want to know when the admission is open and time to apply..and also the required documents to be attached along.
> i also would like to know how much is the percentage required to get into the admission and do i have to take any entrance test like MCAT or SAT?
> im a foreigner here but i did my premedical here in karachi and the only university i can enter is DMC and SMC..only this two universities been qualified for my country.
> right now im just done with my supply papers and waiting for the result coming out on april..
> so im looking for the information for the entrance so that i know when i have to come back here again for the admission.


Can you tell me if you have done your matric/O levels from Karachi too? It is generally 4 yours of education in Karachi that universities ask for you to be regarded a local student, learned that the hard way. You have to get at least 60% in your A levels/Inter to qualify but people that get accepted are 80%+ scorers or even 70%+. Mostly, as it is competitive.
Foreigner? Why only DMC and SMC? _Many _medical colleges in Karachi are accredited by WHO and listed in IMED.FAIMER.org.
AKU admissions are during this time, I think. Check out their website.
DMC and SMC will have admissions open by september. DIMC had their admission process in August in 2013. Many other private universities start in August.

- - - Updated - - -



kraza96 said:


> I have recently finished my O levels and received my result.
> I want to become an orthodontist. I wanted to know if I should do Intermediate next or A levels? Which is preferred?


Cool, best of luck with that.
It is entirely up to you  Whether you do A levels or Inter, if you work hard and ace that entrance test you are golden!
I would advise you to do A levels. I did IGCSE and transitioning into the Karachi board was NOT easy. You will be wasting your time trying to adjust to a whole new system, better you do A levels.


----------



## Naveed Baloch

*Guys exams are being held from 22nd April in Sindh.. soo does it mean that Test will be held early?? 
I am a repeater.. 
Who else is repeating??? And whats Your schedule for upcoming MCAT?????
*


----------



## Musa_Jutt

what are best books for preparation of mcat conducted by nts?


----------



## Anony

Honestly? Just stick to your course. Like, if you are an A level student strengthen your core concepts, and the same for the inter students. Don't forget to read through the Karachi Board textbooks. And just solve a lot of questions! If you can, try to acquire past nts papers for a practice. Buy any of the MCAT books in stores and practice questions in them. Time yourself, so you can complete 100 questions in an hour.


----------



## Llama

I'm sorry I don't understand. Is punjab's mcat applicable in sindh or does sindh have another MCAT? i live in Islamabad


----------



## Anony

Private colleges here have their own entrance tests. The public ones on the other hand, your Punjab MCAT is enough BUT you would have to apply through a college there in your province where a transfer to med colleges here is possible.

For example the public college in Lahore (Fatima Jinnah med school, the one for girls) has an exchange program with DUHS here. If you manage to meet the criteria (which is usually whatever criteria the college in Lahore has like the entrance test of UHS/MCAT, grades in high school etc) you can be a medical student in Karachi in DMC.


----------



## Beas Incarnate

*Attention*

I want to take admission in Any of medical college in karachi and i have got 65% do i have a chance to got admission in any Govt. Medical college.......and you guys have done a great job cuz i havent seen anything about medical uni in sindh in the whole google


----------



## Anony

65% in what? Your O AND A level/Matric AND Inter aggregate or just your overall percentage for A levels/inter?
Your eligibility is determined by the following things in Karachi:

that you've studied O level/Matric *AND *A level/Inter in Karachi. (for local students)
Your percentage in A level/Inter is minimum 60%
You have given the entrance test (NTS for DUHS/JSMU, and KMDC's entrance test)
You have your domicile and PRC from Karachi. (for local students)
If you have a total aggregate of 65% from your past 4 years of education then that would amount to 32.5 out of 50 in your merit calculation. (O and A level is equivalent to 50% of your total merit, the other 50% is determined by your scores in MCAT) Work hard to achieve maximum marks in your entrance test and you will get there 
Work hard, man. The test is make or break. practice questions, study and grasp concepts well and don't waste time. You have up till October, make everyday count. You don't want to waste another year when you can just utilize these few months, and you don't want to disappoint yourself.


----------



## Beas Incarnate

I've Got 65% in H.S.C part 1 and i have given H.S.C part 2 exam and i m sured that i will maintained 65%.....i have done olevels in past and i have got 54% in equivalence......i just want to ask that do i still got a chance to get admission in Govt. medical college......


----------



## Anony

It is your science (Bio, Chem and Physics) marks that are counted towards the merit not overall %. Your marks in these subjects out of 85 (your written theory paper, only) will count for 40% of your merit. So, your percentage will be counted out of a total of 85*3*2=*510*.

- - - Updated - - -

You might still have a chance provided you ace your test. Good luck!


----------



## jerry

Hey i have 68% marks in fsc and i want to take admission in bharia medical college in MBBS i am from punjab is there any chance for me ?


----------



## Sohaib29196

Anyone having NTS Mcat past papers please post them here............ Alot of people will owe their admission to you if you do so


----------



## princi

i need past papers of mcat sindh plzz ?


----------

